# HT series what do you think?



## ned (Aug 9, 2012)

time to replace the old plow. I have been looking at the the HT series. I'm looking for feedback from current HT users and comparisons to the old style chain lift system. do you like the system? problems you have encountered etc Thanks


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

ned;1483267 said:


> time to replace the old plow. I have been looking at the the HT series. I'm looking for feedback from current HT users and comparisons to the old style chain lift system. do you like the system? problems you have encountered etc Thanks


Ld or sd much better plow!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

If it is going on a midsize or half ton its a great plow. I had one on my Colorado and it worked for what I did. I had a problem with the jack and that was it. I wanted to get into doing some more driveways so I looked for an SD but ended up trading it in with the truck. I give it my approval Thumbs Up.


----------



## ned (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks for the input. I was looking at the sd, but two dealers told me Fisher didn't recommend it for my k1500 ext. cab.


----------



## ned (Aug 9, 2012)

i was looking at the sd, but 2 fisher dealers said it wasn't recommended for my k1500 ext cab.
Thanks


----------



## ned (Aug 9, 2012)

Stik, what happens when the Ht hits a snow bank-does the plow float up does it say fixed??


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

ned;1483665 said:


> Stik, what happens when the Ht hits a snow bank-does the plow float up does it say fixed??


In reference to stacking I suppose so but I was raising at the same time. If your plowing through snow banks it would react like any other it may ride up a bit but would go back to float.


----------



## ned (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks Stik


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Your 1500 will handle a 7.5' SD fine. My 2002 Chevy 1500 reg. cab handles my 7.5' SD great. The SD is what I would recommend.


----------



## ned (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks for the input


----------



## jsecape (Nov 24, 2011)

*Ht*

Hello 
I have an Ht 2 years old i am selling.


----------



## ned (Aug 9, 2012)

no thanks, I'm going with an SD


----------

